# Windows 7 startet, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, Mauszeiger wird angezeigt



## Hawkzton (5. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier ein Privat-Notebook vor mir liegen, welches normal bootet, doch nach dem boot, wenn theoretisch das Login Fenster erscheinen sollte, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und die Maus wird nur angezeigt.

Problem ist im abgesicherten Modus erscheint das selbe Phänomen ...

Eine Systemwiederherstellung ist nicht möglich, da diese Funktion anscheinend als nicht wichtig empfunden wurde und leider deaktiviert wurde

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## onliner (5. März 2015)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe hier ein Privat-Notebook vor mir liegen, welches normal bootet, doch nach dem boot, wenn theoretisch das Login Fenster erscheinen sollte, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und die Maus wird nur angezeigt.
> 
> ...


Servus,

hmm... sieht so aus als hättest du ein Profil-Fehler. Eventuell kannst beim Booten per Tastenfunktion F8 Starten.
Wenn du soweit kommen solltest, kannst du Option wählen :
Letzte als funktionierende Konfuguration auswählen.

Grüße,
onliner


----------



## Hawkzton (5. März 2015)

Das hab ich auch schon probiert, funktioniert leider genauso wenig, wie abgesicherter Modus


----------



## onliner (5. März 2015)

Hast du eine Win DVD? Oder kannst du per F8 noch in die Eingabeaufforderung?

Wenn ja, versuche mal diesen befehl.

sfc /scannow


----------



## Hawkzton (5. März 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, braucht man ab Win 7 die DVD dafür nicht mehr, aber ja werde gleich mal einen sfc laufen lassen!


----------



## Hawkzton (5. März 2015)

hat leider auch nichts gebracht!  auch bei Abgesicherter Modus mit CMD wieder nur schwarzer Bildschirm


----------



## Exception (5. März 2015)

Hatte das Problem auch kürzlich, ebenfalls Laptop. Ich vermute ein defektes Update von Windows.  Ich konnte via Affengriff  in den Taskmanager,  dort Explorer.exe  beenden und neuen Task starten mit Explorer. Danach fuhr der Rechner weiter hoch,  lud aber keine Autostartprogramme. Konnte den Fehler letztendlich nicht finden ---> Neuinstallation


----------



## Hawkzton (5. März 2015)

naja auf die idee des affengriffs sollte jeder eigentlich drauf kommen, leider reagiert dieser auch nicht... egal wie

und wie gesagt, kein backup ... hmm mir fällt leider auch nichts mehr ein


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (5. März 2015)

Viel machen kannst du da auch nicht mehr. Du kannst höchstens mit der Kaspersky Rescue Disc (Da der Taskmanager ja net mehr geht) in der Registry nachschauen, ob unter dem Pfad _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon_ der Schlüssel *shell* den Wert *explorer.exe* hat. Wenn dieser aber schon da ist, dann kannste nur noch platt machen.



Exception schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem auch kürzlich, ebenfalls Laptop. Ich vermute ein defektes Update von Windows.  Ich konnte via Affengriff  in den Taskmanager,  dort Explorer.exe  beenden und neuen Task starten mit Explorer. Danach fuhr der Rechner weiter hoch,  lud aber keine Autostartprogramme. Konnte den Fehler letztendlich nicht finden ---> Neuinstallation


Dieser Fehler kann von einer fehlerhaften ShellExtension stammen. In solchen Fällen nutze ich den ShellExView und bereinige die Extensions. Danach startet im Regelfall der Explorer wieder sauber.


----------



## Hawkzton (6. März 2015)

Ja das wäre natürlich auch ne möglichkeit, danke für eure Hilfe! Der einfachste und schnellste Weg ist echt, Windows DVD einzulegen und einfach zu installieren ohne zu formatieren... dann erstellt windows ein windows.old und alles ist gut!

Im Normalfall ... sollte man aber die Systemwiederherstellung nicht deaktivieren, finde ich ist die beste Lösung, wenn man den Fehler nicht findet.

Liebe Grüße
dNy


----------



## kit_ty (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo, 

das Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter aber nun habe auch ich das Problem, dass mein Laptop nach dem Booten einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit Mauszeiger zeigt. In den Taskmanager komme ich leider nicht  und einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt gibt es natürlich auch nicht.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------

